# [VPN] Networkmanager & PPTP

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait réussi à faire fonctionner : Networmanager + networkmanager-pptp pour se connecter à un accès VPN PPTP ?

Personnellement, j'ai essayé sous adm64 et x86 avec les versions 0.7.* et 0.8 avec bien sur les modules MPPE chargés, et pptp compilé avec mppe.

Mais sans succès, toujours le même problèmes depuis un certain temps, es-ce que quelqu'un aurait des infos?

Merci d'avance

----------

## thelinuxfr

je viens de trouver une info intéressante : http://clem.syntax-web.net/libre/gentoo-tricks/nm-vpn-pptp

Il reste plus qu'a voir si cela fonctionne :p

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

merci de mettre ton titre en conformité

Cordialement,

----------

